# Rescue vs Breeder Adoption



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

For those considering rescue vs breeder when searching for the perfect companion, I think there are many myths floating around. For instance, there are no guarantees or promises with either breeders or rescues that you will get exactly what you are looking for, but from my own experiences and observations, BOTH come equally close to granting you your dream dog. I personally believe it has more to do with the QUALITY of the source rather than the TYPE of resource itself.

Breeders base most of their promises on genetics, which is an imperfect science. On the flip side, because rescues have little to no history on their dogs, they base most of their promises on observation and interactions with the dog for an extended period of time, and try to fix whatever is broken (if anything) before the dog is adopted out. But in the end, whether you buy from a very reputable breeder or adopt from a very reputable rescue, you are going to most likely come close to getting what you asked for. And of course, reputable breeders and rescues should disclose EVERYTHING they know about the dog, however, NEITHER avenue can guarantee a perfect dog. Just like with human children, bumpy roads need to be factored in no matter where the dog comes from.

For years, I've heard people say in so many words that when you adopt a dog from a reputable rescue, you are somehow getting a dog that is 'less than', or you 'settle' for a rescue. And then I'm always amused at the ones who want to do you a favor by taking a dog off your hands. (Don't they realize we have a long waiting list of approved applicants?) And then when they pay 'a little more' to a breeder, they feel they are somehow getting a dog that is 'more than'. I'm not sure where these assumptions come from, because if someone is searching for an extraordinary COMPANION, I think rescues can fill that need just as well as anyone else can, and then some.

Below are some examples. All the following dogs are from the rescue I volunteer for, and have already found their forever homes. I'm one of two people who manages all the photos for our rescue, and I chose a variation of ages and colors. I did the math, and these 25 dogs represent about 10% of our rescue dogs from the past decade. I think it can provide an overview of possibilities through any reputable rescue (or you can visit any rescues' website and head to their happy ending pages for more visions into your future).

**************************************************

Dargo and Diesl came in as a litter.












Angel, who was posted in Urgent section, now with a forever family who cherishes her.











Neka, a delicate beauty and now in her new home.











Paco with his foster mom, all grown up now and has a new rescued sibling.












Phoenix, a senior therapy dog who visited nursing homes with his adoptive mom.











Paxi, adopted by his foster family. 












Angel, now living with a very active couple and has a new rescued sibling.












Bear, who had many love interests including me.












Fero, adopted by his foster mom who is crazy about him.












Heidi the dutch shepherd. Very occassionally we'll have mixes and other breeds.












Hutch, one of our seniors, who had several applicants and now lives on a beautiful island with his lucky family.













Delilah with her foster dad. I met her adoptive family recently and they adore her (so did I!).













Rocky, with one of his many foster sisters, Roxanne, who has since been adopted.












Chase, adopted by his foster mom.












Lexis, was not doing well in a shelter, is now thriving in her home with her mom, dad, and rescued puppy brother.












Miya, 1 of 5 from the M puppy litter, flourishing in her new forever home.












Xarra, so beautiful and unique!












Kess, one of our seniors enjoying her second puppyhood.











Lucie, my own foster dog, now lives with an active family and goes camping.













Riley, goes boating and camping with his new dad.













Max, who was listed in urgent section, now living happily ever after with his new family.











Liesl, with his foster turned adoptive mom.











Rocket with his foster mom, now an only child and cherished by his new adoptive mom.













Sterling, adopted as a puppy whose family is now very active in rescue work.













Tara-toy-toy, making up for lost time.












And then for those who want the perfect guarantee...


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Donna! Great post!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Seeing all of the gorgeous dogs just made my heart swell and put tears in my eyes.

Thank you so much for the beautiful, moving, post.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Donna,

Thanks so much for posting all of the beautiful photos and heartwarming stories. When I get a moment I will scan in some photos and add to this thread.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I remember Angel from the Urgents - so glad your rescue helped her!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

What a great tribute to rescued dogs - beautiful, noble and now so loved.

Cheers for this posting!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great post & wonderful dogs, each beautiful & unique in their own way!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This beautiful thread needed to be resurrected


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

How did I miss this the first time around?

Donna, what beautiful dogs. LOL the perfect rescue. I have the perfect rescue, took me a couple years to make her that way.

My beautiful contribution, the day I pulled her from the shelter. The VSA friend on the phone said, Jenn I have a little girl here, she's about 6 months old and she's scared out of her mind.










Driving there, I kept repeating this one isn't going to stay... then about a year later with Luther, my first rescue.









7 1/2 years after I said 'This one isn't going to stay' with her redheaded step child. I've had him since he was 8 weeks old, from a breeder, well socialized from newborn to now, he ain't perfect either but we're getting there.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll join in too









I joined GSD rescue without even owning a dog...lol. Never had a GSD in my life. I had signed on to foster...had cats and two small kids and was assured they would match me with the perfect foster. I still remember them bringing Mya, my first foster, to my house...I was actually timid...asked if I could pet her..."would she mind?" lol Not only was she perfect...she never left. 

Pic taken the day she came into rescue:









Settling into our home:
She had become used to drinking from the tub facet...as she had been abandoned in a home and that was her water source..








She was so sweet with everyone...and we instantly fell in love...
























We decided she would stay forever and be the queen of our home:









Two years later..an emergency foster was needed for a puppy left on the porch in the middle of the night.......

















cute as a button and full of mischief
















We named her Ava...and she and Mya became inseparable..
































It was love all the way around...and she too joined our family forever as our princess.

And that is the story of how I got my two girls...our Extraordinary companions...through rescue


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Mya is just gorgeous. That last picture is too cute - I need a nap now. If I fall asleep on the puppy, she'll wake me up before she gets in any trouble







From the look in her eyes, Ava has to be a spunky little thing.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you...and YOU'RE RIGHT! I never realized Mya's motives there!








Yep...Mya is the calm and steadfast presence in our home...Ava is the "spunky" one (lol..nice word for always getting into mischief...poor Mya has her work cut out for her keeping things in line) 

Your pack is beautiful too!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanx. I like spunky. Morgan used to be a wild thing too. Sometimes I swear she's thinking 'Otto, I do deserve having YOU'


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This thread is wonderful! Angels who are helping all the beauties that grace our world, making it a much better place~ Thank you!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Whoa mom...what's that? 



















Ava thinks this little guy will be fun having as a guest








Mya can't wait for him to leave...lol.....








This gorgeous munchkin was rescued for a horrible southern shelter...was pulled on his last day...and ended up being adopted by a wonderful family (who happen to be BDBH volunteers). He is now Polar Bear and much loved.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Aww, the Polar Bear is adorable! How dare he eat Mya's lovely patriotic bandana.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you for the beautiful pictures, Mary Ann and Donna!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I just saw this, and forgot all about it. I'm so glad others joined in, LOVE all the photos. Really drives the point home. 

This is a very common topic of conversation at our dogparks here. We have so many shelter/rescue dogs in my area now that anyone who talks about their dog who came from a breeder often does so apologetically. Few know very little about their breeder, too, very sad. 

And I'm one of them, because my Matsi was purchased by a breeder nine years ago, and all I knew was that they had cute little black German Shepherd puppies that were affordable, and their location was convenient because I drove by them many times while on vacation. That was the extent of my research. So when someone approaches me with questions about rescue vs breeder, I can relate to their lack of knowledge and assume no judgement. Most people can have their needs met by a shelter/rescue dog but just don't realize it. And of course, one good photo can speak volumes, as noted in the above posts.


----------

